# Coping with a partner's body alterations/piercings/tattoos



## ConanHub (Aug 9, 2013)

Has your spouse or SO of many years altered themselves and it was for them only but it was a bit of a turn off for you?

If so, how did you cope or deal with it?

I'm probably just complaining.

Mrs. C and I went to watch Underwater last night. Kristen Stewart had a scene fairly early in the movie where she had some type of bra top or sports top on and she was on her back.

It caused me to flash back to Mrs. Conan before she got her surgery for breast augmentation. Kristen was remarkably similar to Mrs. C back then except Mrs. C had a way better ass and a tighter core.

It simultaneously turned me on, left me feeling slightly remorseful, melancholy and I felt a sense of loss.

I spent the rest of the movie enjoying the view of a body that reminded me of good times with my wife.

I didn't want her to get the surgery but I allowed it for her sense of well being and her confidence definitely improved along with more wardrobe choices so it was good for her.

I'm still attracted to her of course, we actually hit it twice yesterday, but I really miss her tight little body with her lean look and small breasts. I'm not against large breasts and the surgeon was an artist because she looks amazing. I guess I just miss the old playground that I spent so many hours enjoying.

She also recently got a nose ring and I was very much against it. She can do what she wants but it isn't attractive to me. Quite the opposite actually.

Anyone have similar situations?

Again, I'm probably just griping.


----------



## Marduk (Jul 16, 2010)

Off-topic, but I _really_ want to see that movie. How was it?


----------



## ConanHub (Aug 9, 2013)

Marduk said:


> Off-topic, but I _really_ want to see that movie. How was it?


Pretty run of the mill monster movie but it had several scenes with cute girls running around in panties and an interesting twist towards the end that I think you might like.


----------



## In Absentia (Aug 21, 2012)

I do miss my wife's "former" body, when she was younger and beautiful. Not that I'm not attracted to her now, in her mid-fifties and after a few kids. Her body just changed. It's different, but I still like it. Unfortunately, I don't get to see/touch it anymore... :smile2:

So, although my wife didn't really alter her body "on purpose", yes, I can see where you are coming from. I catch myself imaging her younger body... :laugh:


----------



## Andy1001 (Jun 29, 2016)

ConanHub said:


> Has your spouse or SO of many years altered themselves and it was for them only but it was a bit of a turn off for you?
> 
> If so, how did you cope or deal with it?
> 
> ...


Three and a half years ago I called off my wedding because my then fiancée was threatening to get a tattoo. She swore she was joking and I believe her. We got back together and we’re married now. 
She knows one hundred percent I will divorce her if she ever gets one.


----------



## Tilted 1 (Jul 23, 2019)

Conan, I'm of a different time and still turn to mutual accountable agreement's. And yes it is her body/or mine and if something is visual to others me/her it's best to get the go ahead from the other spouse. But if it's not visual in public sure..... 

Why as a couple we still are a couple and I'm sure she would want some say if l decided to get my eyebrows pierced. Just saying that as it may be accepted in the world my opinion still trumps and said choices should be made together.


----------



## Marduk (Jul 16, 2010)

ConanHub said:


> Pretty run of the mill monster movie but it had several scenes with cute girls running around in panties and an interesting twist towards the end that I think you might like.


so a win all round. Thanks for the review!


----------



## hilariouslaughter (Jan 15, 2020)

I'll probably lose my card for this, but I think permanent body alterations purely for aesthetic reasons should be agreed upon by both spouses.


----------



## ConanHub (Aug 9, 2013)

hilariouslaughter said:


> I'll probably lose my card for this, but I think permanent body alterations purely for aesthetic reasons should be agreed upon by both spouses.


We agreed about the breast augmentation even though it wasn't for me.

I let her do it for her to feel better about herself and fit clothing better.


----------



## red oak (Oct 26, 2018)

I find the idea of augmentation odd. 

Don’t think I could deal with it if were to go through. 

But I also know the derivative of the desire to do so which is off topic and too much to discuss. 

As far as the nose ring goes, If my said she wanted one I would be looking for the underlying causes.


----------



## Cooper (Apr 18, 2008)

Ten years ago a couple I was friends with divorced, they were in their early forties with two kids. According to him everything started going down hill when the wife "punked out", started getting tattoos and piercings, and he hated it. 

Sadly both the kids followed mom's example as they grew, both were covered in tats and piercings before they got out of highschool.


----------



## bobert (Nov 22, 2018)

Personally, unless it's being done for a legitimate reason, I don't think someone should modify their body if their spouse is unattracted to that modification. My wife being unattracted to something would be a bigger factor than me just really wanting a particular piercing. I'm a hypocrite saying that because I went through a lot of phases when I was younger and my wife was not impressed, but nowadays her preferences are a large factor.

If your wife wants to keep the nose ring, find something to enjoy about it. Maybe it's her confidence. Maybe it's listening to why she likes it and how it makes her feel. Maybe it's going to the mall to pick out a new nose ring together. Even if you don't like the nose ring you can try to find some sort of enjoyment from it. You can also look for a compromise. Some nose rings are much more discreet than others.

As an example, I used to have pierced nipples and my wife absolutely hated them. At that point I didn't care because I liked them, so they stayed. I no longer have them and the holes have since closed, but she still plays with the scars and (jokingly) says if I do it again she'll divorce me. While I had them she tried to find things to like about them even though she hated the look. My nipples were far more sensitive and easier to find in the dark, things like that, and the "easier to find in the dark" is something that she misses a bit. For years my hair was shoulder length. My wife didn't hate it like the nipple piercings but a "rule" was that I had to let her put stuff in it and french braid it every night for me to sleep on because that was the only way the curls and waves fell the way they should and looked good. Then she found enjoyment playing with it and doing dumb **** to it.

So, is there any enjoyment you can get out of the nose ring? I'm guessing it's easier to find enjoyment in her breasts than a piercing, but I won't pretend to know. My wife wants implants but thus far I have convinced her to leave them alone. 

Bodies change though. No one stays tight and lean forever, surgery or not, and breast implants don't last forever either. The movie helped you take a trip down memory lane. I'm sure there are plenty of other things you would miss or long for if you look for them.


----------



## Casual Observer (Sep 13, 2012)

This is a tough one. I'd want to know why my wife wanted to modify her body, surgically. But I'm a bit perplexed as to whether there would be a difference between an out-of-shape & overweight person modifying their body through exercise, vs surgery. How is one much different, in terms of the spouse's, what, expectations?, than the other?

My wife has, over the years, transformed from a super-cute 5'3" 120lb 34b to someone who, in my eyes, remains gorgeous as a 200 pound woman with a heavy roll above her waist (donut they call it?), thinning hair, and two terribly-reconstructed boobs after a dual mastectomy. And I do mean gorgeous. Do I wish she'd get in shape? Yes, but not because it would change how I see her. Because she would live longer and, if we want to get even more selfish, sex could be more varied. 

But after being married to her 40 years, knowing her for 43, if she really wanted a tattoo, my view on it today would be far more permissible than it might have been back then. After all we've been through, I might be fine with a tattoo that said "My husband was my first true love." Or something like that.


----------



## notmyjamie (Feb 5, 2019)

I had a breast reduction last year and it has taken me almost this entire year to get used to the new me, even though I love the new me. You've known your wife for years as someone without a nose ring...give it some time, you may get used to it and even grow to like it, you never know. I like my guy with a goatee...I'd be bummed if he shaved it off but I'm sure with time I'd get used to the new him. 


Have you told Mrs. C how you feel about it??

As an aside, my 16yo daughter asked for a nose ring recently. That fight was fun. Not. LOL


----------



## Blondilocks (Jul 4, 2013)

Conan, wait 'til she gets her first cold with that ring in and see how long it lasts.


----------



## ConanHub (Aug 9, 2013)

notmyjamie said:


> I had a breast reduction last year and it has taken me almost this entire year to get used to the new me, even though I love the new me. You've known your wife for years as someone without a nose ring...give it some time, you may get used to it and even grow to like it, you never know. I like my guy with a goatee...I'd be bummed if he shaved it off but I'm sure with time I'd get used to the new him.
> 
> 
> Have you told Mrs. C how you feel about it??
> ...


When she first got the breast augmentation, I was just glad she came through everything perfectly and she was healthy. Afterwards, I felt very weird being with her. It was almost like being with someone different and I didn't like it. I felt very uncomfortable with her for probably a few months after and then I guess I got use to her boobs being big and things mostly got back to normal though I never totally enjoyed breast play as much to this day.

The nose ring is still a sore spot that I just try to ignore. I really love skin to skin contact and that stupid ring does occasionally get in the way.

She knows I don't like it and didn't want her to get it. I still sometimes get a little contrary when she talks about it or talks about wanting something else.


----------



## Blondilocks (Jul 4, 2013)

I probably shouldn't say this; but, you know me. Older women sporting nose rings, lip rings, eyebrow rings etc. look like they are trying too hard to be young.


----------



## Diana7 (Apr 19, 2016)

I cant see that I would get anything done like surgery or piercings or tattoos unless my husband was 100% happy with it. Isn't that what marriage is all about, thinking of the other persons feelings?


----------



## Diana7 (Apr 19, 2016)

Blondilocks said:


> I probably shouldn't say this; but, you know me. Older women sporting nose rings, lip rings, eyebrow rings etc. look like they are trying too hard to be young.


I think they look weird on people of any age.


----------



## ConanHub (Aug 9, 2013)

Blondilocks said:


> I probably shouldn't say this; but, you know me. Older women sporting nose rings, lip rings, eyebrow rings etc. look like they are trying too hard to be young.


You're probably onto something there.


----------



## notmyjamie (Feb 5, 2019)

ConanHub said:


> You're probably onto something there.


IF this is it, is there a way to make Mrs. C feel young and vibrant so she doesn't crave these types of things, tattoos, piercings, etc. 

I came thisclose to getting a tattoo after I left my husband. In the end I decided that at age 51 I was too old for such things and I should leave that to the young girls. A few weeks later I meet my current guy...and he HATES tattoos on women. Phew!!!


----------



## pastasauce79 (Mar 21, 2018)

I don't like tattoos, piercings, or plastic surgery. 
However, I've been thinking about getting eyelid surgery. Unfortunately, droopy eyelids runs in my family and I'm the lucky one that's gotten them. I'm probably exaggerating, but I think I look old! Lol!

I could fix my nose, my chin, or my boobs but those body parts don't bother me as much as my eyes. 

I've talked to my husband, and he's ok with the idea of me fixing my eyelids. He's not ok with any other cosmetic surgery and that's fine. 

My husband has an ugly tattoo on his calf that was done in his teens. Thankfully he's not into tattoos anymore. 

I wouldn't like my husband to fix anything in his body. I wouldn't like him to get another tattoo or a piercing. I love his little belly pouch. 

What made your wife get a piercing?


----------



## uhtred (Jun 22, 2016)

I guess I feel that age will modify all of our bodies, mostly in very unpleasant ways, so I could live with my wife wanting to modify her body in other ways . Still, I'd very much prefer that she didn't .


----------



## ConanHub (Aug 9, 2013)

Blondilocks said:


> I probably shouldn't say this; but, you know me. Older women sporting nose rings, lip rings, eyebrow rings etc. look like they are trying too hard to be young.





pastasauce79 said:


> What made your wife get a piercing?


I'm thinking @Blondocks might be onto something. We have also gone through relationship hell for almost 4 years do to a traumatic accident I was in that caused me some PTSD issues.

I'm realizing that she has probably endured some pretty serious stress herself. Our connection has suffered and she has had to deal with personality changes in me.

She has probably lost a lot of the feelings of security that I use to instill in her.


----------



## Casual Observer (Sep 13, 2012)

ConanHub said:


> I'm thinking @Blondocks might be onto something. We have also gone through relationship hell for almost 4 years do to a traumatic accident I was in that caused me some PTSD issues.
> 
> I'm realizing that she has probably endured some pretty serious stress herself. Our connection has suffered and she has had to deal with personality changes in me.
> 
> She has probably lost a lot of the feelings of security that I use to instill in her.


Wow, seriously sorry to hear that. Maybe an appropriate (or appropriately inappropriate) his & hers tattoo could help her feel more secure? Or maybe you just need one referring to her?


----------



## ConanHub (Aug 9, 2013)

Casual Observer said:


> Wow, seriously sorry to hear that. Maybe an appropriate (or appropriately inappropriate) his & hers tattoo could help her feel more secure? Or maybe you just need one referring to her?


 LoL! I like it!:grin2:


----------



## arbitrator (Feb 13, 2012)

Andy1001 said:


> Three and a half years ago I called off my wedding because my then fiancée was threatening to get a tattoo. She swore she was joking and I believe her. We got back together and we’re married now.
> She knows one hundred percent I will divorce her if she ever gets one.


*I don't cope! 

Body art and tattoos are also one of my few deal breakers!

I just don't like seeing them on anybody whom I care about!*


----------



## TBT (Dec 20, 2011)

-Leviticus 19:28-”You shall not make any cuttings in your flesh for the dead, nor tattoo any marks on you: I am the Lord.”

Run the risk of MRSA,hep b,hep c

I think it often detracts from a person's looks.


----------



## Blondilocks (Jul 4, 2013)

Conan, can you picture your life without your wife in it? If not, would you consider a renewal of the vows ceremony? Thinking about this and planning with your wife could close some of the gaps and bring your love front and center. It would assure your wife that you're in it for the long haul and you don't care about her wrinkles, age etc. 

I would also recommend that you request she ditch that stupid nose ring because it's cramping your style.


----------



## In Absentia (Aug 21, 2012)

notmyjamie said:


> As an aside, my 16yo daughter asked for a nose ring recently. That fight was fun. Not. LOL


My daughter has a nose ring (one on the side, not the the bull-ring style)... I don't have a problem with it. She did have it done when she was 18 and obviously she never asked for permission... I found out when she put a pic on Facebook (she was at uni)... actually, my dad told me... 

Regarding other body modifications... I think that, if my wife had a breast reduction, I would hate it. I absolutely love her boobs. They are not massive (a double D) and I adore them. Unfortunately, as I said before, they are out of reach right now and it's almost unbearable for me... :laugh:


----------



## Tdbo (Sep 8, 2019)

This is a discussion that I had to chime in on.
It brought back memories of the first date that I had with my wife. Unbeknownst to me at the time, her then closest friend was a goth wannabee who was heavily tatted up. As we sat at dinner, we had the following discussion:

HER: "What would you say if I got a tattoo?"
ME: "I'd say that it has been nice knowing you."
HER: "You don't mean that."
ME: "Try me."

She was enough into me that she decided not to try me. Once we started dating, she separated herself from that group. With that separation came an increase in maturity, and any future discussion of tats was in reference to other people and how ridiculous they look. We are in total agreement tats/piercings are aesthetically repellent, and that if either of us came home with one, that there would be some serious, potentially marital ending discord.

For me the issue of tats/piercings comes down to an issue of self image, self discipline, and maturity.
The majority of the people that I know or have been acquainted with who have them have a low self image and use these as tools to divert attention. They seem to think that defiling/defacing their bodies either permanently or temporarily provides cover for their perceived deficiencies, like the morbidly obese person with liberal ink that hopes people focus on the "Art," instead of the fact that they are 5'4" and weigh four hondo.

Then there are others like my BIL, who thought that it was "Cool" to have rewind, forward and stop symbols (like on a VCR) inked on his arm. He has to be the center of attention, and can be obnoxious and grating. At times, it has taken all self control to stop me from asking him that if I pressed his stop button, would he shut the hell up?


----------



## In Absentia (Aug 21, 2012)

Tdbo said:


> The majority of the people that I know or have been acquainted with who have them have a low self image and use these as tools to divert attention. They seem to think that defiling/defacing their bodies either permanently or temporarily provides cover for their perceived deficiencies, like the morbidly obese person with liberal ink that hopes people focus on the "Art," instead of the fact that they are 5'4" and weigh four hondo.


If it helps them getting through life, I don't have a problem with it. I think we are very quick to judge other people based on our inflexible vision of the world... :smile2:


----------



## She'sStillGotIt (Jul 30, 2016)

I'll be brutally honest. 

I find tattoos and piercings beyond trashy and would never, EVER allow any of that on my body. Even in my 30's I found it incredibly trashy when women first started sporting tattoos on their ankles or hips and I couldn't even imagine doing that to myself. 

My husband is the same way. He finds nothing attractive about a woman walking around with tattoos all over random parts of her body or beads or rings or pins stuck in various body parts. He finds it as repugnant as I do.

Yeah yeah yeah...everyone's showing their _'individuality.'_ I don't need to ruin the landscape of my body to show my individuality. 

So the answer is, I *avoided *people who look like comic book characters with their 'individuality' drawn all over them or pierced through their skin. That's just the plain truth. And that's why I don't have to deal with it NOW, because I've always avoided that look.


----------



## She'sStillGotIt (Jul 30, 2016)

Tdbo said:


> Then there are others like my BIL, who thought that it was "Cool" to have rewind, forward and stop symbols (like on a VCR) inked on his arm. He has to be the center of attention, and can be obnoxious and grating.


LOL. OMG, what a complete *douche bag*. Yeah, this is the crap I'm NOT missing with the tattoo crowd. :rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## Lila (May 30, 2014)

Blondilocks said:


> Conan, can you picture your life without your wife in it? If not, would you consider a renewal of the vows ceremony? Thinking about this and planning with your wife could close some of the gaps and bring your love front and center. It would assure your wife that you're in it for the long haul and you don't care about her wrinkles, age etc.


I think this is fantastic advice. 
@ConanHub do you love the person your wife happens to be (the person she is inside)? Does she treat you well? Do you think she loves you? If the answer is yes, then count yourself lucky. 

We put so much emphasis on the shell that we sometimes forget about all of the good that's inside.


----------



## lucy999 (Sep 28, 2014)

Conan, tell your wife you don't like her nose ring. She needs to at least know you don't like it. Have you told her? What she does with that info is up to her of course, but she needs to know. I wonder if she is feeling her age and since you're quite a bit younger, she got one?

If my husband told me (in a nice and loving way) that for instance, he loves my long hair while I was thinking about cutting it short, while it is my decision, you can bet I'd weigh his opinion heavily. Why? Because I want to remain attractive in his eyes. That's not to say I wouldn't cut it, but at least I had his opinion.

As for her breasts--I got nothing. Try to concentrate on the fact that she is quite happy with them and that, in turn, makes you happy. As you have described it over the years, you two have a special kind of love. Revel in it.


----------



## In Absentia (Aug 21, 2012)

lucy999 said:


> Conan, tell your wife you don't like her nose ring. She needs to at least know you don't like it.


Why? What's the point in that? What is Conan going to do if she says "tough"? Why risk it? What's the point in making his wife unhappy? Is it _that_ important?


----------



## ConanHub (Aug 9, 2013)

Lila said:


> I think this is fantastic advice.
> @ConanHub do you love the person your wife happens to be (the person she is inside)? Does she treat you well? Do you think she loves you? If the answer is yes, then count yourself lucky.
> 
> We put so much emphasis on the shell that we sometimes forget about all of the good that's inside.


I love her very much and she definitely reciprocates. She has just done two things that I absolutely didn't want, that was for herself, and both reduced my physical attraction to her a little. I can understand her breast issue with the atmosphere in our world being what it is and it took many years for me to cave on it. I don't get the nose ring at all. It is very small on the right side and hardly noticable but I don't like it.
An actual wedding sounds nice. We got married on the fly with two witnesses and no ceremony.


lucy999 said:


> Conan, tell your wife you don't like her nose ring. She needs to at least know you don't like it. Have you told her? What she does with that info is up to her of course, but she needs to know. I wonder if she is feeling her age and since you're quite a bit younger, she got one?
> 
> If my husband told me (in a nice and loving way) that for instance, he loves my long hair while I was thinking about cutting it short, while it is my decision, you can bet I'd weigh his opinion heavily. Why? Because I want to remain attractive in his eyes. That's not to say I wouldn't cut it, but at least I had his opinion.
> 
> As for her breasts--I got nothing. Try to concentrate on the fact that she is quite happy with them and that, in turn, makes you happy. As you have described it over the years, you two have a special kind of love. Revel in it.


She nose I hate it and went through with it anyway.:wink2:

I do appreciate what we have very much especially in light of how rare it seems to be among our family and friends.


----------



## Blondilocks (Jul 4, 2013)

ConanHub said:


> I love her very much and she definitely reciprocates. She has just done two things that I absolutely didn't want, that was for herself, and both reduced my physical attraction to her a little. I can understand her breast issue with the atmosphere in our world being what it is and it took many years for me to cave on it. I don't get the nose ring at all. It is very small on the right side and hardly noticable but I don't like it.
> An actual wedding sounds nice. We got married on the fly with two witnesses and no ceremony.
> 
> 
> ...


OK. This is what my husband did when I had my hair dyed red:

His hands on my shoulders, looking directly in my eyes and softly said - wife, I love you dearly and I would love you even more dearly if you got rid of the red hair {cue exaggerated eye wink}. It worked.


----------



## Blondilocks (Jul 4, 2013)

In Absentia said:


> Why? What's the point in that? What is Conan going to do if she says "tough"? Why risk it? What's the point in making his wife unhappy?* Is it that important?*


*

*

If it is affecting his attraction for her; yes, it is that important.


----------



## In Absentia (Aug 21, 2012)

Blondilocks said:


> If it is affecting his attraction for her; yes, it is that important.



I get it... but to me the boobs thing would have been worse... a small nose ring? No. I guess we are all different. :smile2:


----------



## In Absentia (Aug 21, 2012)

Blondilocks said:


> OK. This is what my husband did when I had my hair dyed red:
> 
> His hands on my shoulders, looking directly in my eyes and softly said - wife, I love you dearly and I would love you even more dearly if you got rid of the red hair {cue exaggerated eye wink}. It worked.


Very diplomatic! :grin2:


----------



## Middle of Everything (Feb 19, 2012)

Not a fan of nose rings. Best it makes me think is "wow, attractive lady that would look better without that nose ring."
Same with most tattoos. Tramp stamps? ugh. On or near breasts? ugh. Neck? double ugh.

The appeal of tattoos for most people is what is one of the biggest turn offs for me. PERMANENT. If you could get color fast Tattoos that lasted for say a couple years at a decent cost? Yeah probably would have got a couple during phases in my life. Had my stupid fun. But permanent? F that. Whats that barbed wire on your arm? Whats that tribal stuff on your arm. Oh how original you have your first and last initials on your triceps. 

At least the nose ring can be taken out Conan. If she eventually changes her mind its back to normal, no big deal. Imagine if she would have done those ear gauge things.


----------



## Tilted 1 (Jul 23, 2019)

Diana7 said:


> I cant see that I would get anything done like surgery or piercings or tattoos unless my husband was 100% happy with it. Isn't that what marriage is all about, thinking of the other persons feelings?


The cup is full, this is exactly what marriage should be. Barring the piercing or tats, it is doing the best to meet the other partners expectation. It may be a dream of mine but one should do his/her best to want to do this, especially when it something trivial as cosmetic altercations. 

The other spouse isn't trying to remove your individualism, but, just wanting to be comfortable with you. I see this as some selfishness on the partner who goes beyond what the other has to put up with.

IDK, I may be an fish out of water here, but it's a part if me that still matters in my relationship with her. And if it becomes one-sided going forward is where tension and separation can start.


----------



## In Absentia (Aug 21, 2012)

Tilted 1 said:


> cosmetic altercations.



I suppose this is what this thread is all about... :laugh:


----------



## lifeistooshort (Mar 17, 2013)

She'sStillGotIt said:


> I'll be brutally honest.
> 
> I find tattoos and piercings beyond trashy and would never, EVER allow any of that on my body. Even in my 30's I found it incredibly trashy when women first started sporting tattoos on their ankles or hips and I couldn't even imagine doing that to myself.
> 
> ...



Yeah....I can display my individuality with earrings or a new top. I don't need to write on or pierce my body.

Well, except my pierced ears....but I only have one hole in each :smile2:

I dislike tattoos intensely....neither my guy or I have any.

And the face piercings are the worst...it's so distracting to try to look at someone with them. I used to know a guy who had a tongue ring and you couldn't even talk to him because he played with it constantly and it banged against his teeth.

Gross.

I've also never understood the big fake boobs. Back when I was heavier I had big ones and hated them. Lost a bit of weight and they shrunk to 34B+ and I'm quite happy with that.


----------



## Tilted 1 (Jul 23, 2019)

But that goes without saying, it does matter what the other spouse think's. My wife got her beautiful beautiful long hair cut short. To my displeasure 15 yrs ago. But to say honesty seeing her in bed in are romantic and love making moments with her hair flowing like to me " Wow, l can't believe l have this goddess with me how damn lucky l am" and then it got cut and now it definitely is not the same and is truly nowhere as it once was. 

Does she know this yes, but no charge because she justify's her needs above ours. It's doesn't take away what she still is but in my mind it does. So these small things are what adds to the disliking and seems to gain momentum in our daily interactions, and builds barriers that carry over and build and build. 

So it may not be mentioned anymore but "l" know it plays a big part in our relationship. Why it's because l was removed from consideration.


----------



## In Absentia (Aug 21, 2012)

lifeistooshort said:


> I've also never understood the big *fake* boobs.


Neither have I... I hate them, together with lip piercing and face/neck tattoos... :laugh:


----------



## Rob_1 (Sep 8, 2017)

Call me old fashioned or uptight, but tattoos and body piercing to me is a sign of being crass; lacking finesse, and being just plain common. 

When I was growing up tattoos/piercings were signs of being a low life, convicts/prostitutes. Times certainly have changed and are socially acceptable nowadays; but it's also a sign of how common people are becoming.

Personally, I never did nor I would consider anything with a tattooed/pierced female. My daughters although both over 20, know that while living in my house they are not allowed to tattoo/pierce their body, if they do, they're immediately out my house. So far, so good.


----------



## ConanHub (Aug 9, 2013)

The breast augmentation she got was a work of art. She isn't overly big, just bigger than Kristen Stewart in Underwater which I really liked because it was her.

If she had met me with bigger breasts I'm sure they would be what I preferred.


----------



## lucy999 (Sep 28, 2014)

In Absentia said:


> Why? What's the point in that? What is Conan going to do if she says "tough"? Why risk it? What's the point in making his wife unhappy? Is it _that_ important?


I don't know. I'm operating from my POV. I'd want to know. I want my H to be attracted to me and if it's something that's not super important to me, that info from him would help me in making my decision.

That said, I have a nose ring AND red hair, yall! Oh! And 2 tattoos! > 

Some (notice I said "some") of you are some judgey mofos. Tsk tsk.

ETA: @Blondilocks no shade thrown at your dearly departed H even though I mentioned red hair.:x


----------



## Middle of Everything (Feb 19, 2012)

lucy999 said:


> I don't know. I'm operating from my POV. I'd want to know. I want my H to be attracted to me and if it's something that's not super important to me, that info from him would help me in making my decision.
> 
> That said, I have a nose ring AND red hair, yall! Oh! And 2 tattoos! >
> 
> ...


Out of curiosity Lucy, what kind of nose ring? A stud type or hoop? Full on Dennis Rodman? :grin2:
Also tats and locations?


----------



## ConanHub (Aug 9, 2013)

lucy999 said:


> I don't know. I'm operating from my POV. I'd want to know. I want my H to be attracted to me and if it's something that's not super important to me, that info from him would help me in making my decision.
> 
> That said, I have a nose ring AND red hair, yall! Oh! And 2 tattoos! >
> 
> ...


Yeah. Didn't want to start a like or dislike thread lucy.:wink2: I'm positive you rock it!

My son's fiance has large, very beautiful, tattoos on her arms, torso and legs and a small nose ring as well. She is a beautiful girl and Mrs. C and I love her.

I'm just wondering about spouses and SO's doing things with their bodies that you definitely don't find attractive and if so, how it was handled.

Got a lot of good ideas so far.:smile2:


----------



## Blondilocks (Jul 4, 2013)

lucy999 said:


> I don't know. I'm operating from my POV. I'd want to know. I want my H to be attracted to me and if it's something that's not super important to me, that info from him would help me in making my decision.
> 
> That said, I have a nose ring AND red hair, yall! Oh! And 2 tattoos! >
> 
> ...


He actually liked red hair - just not on me. I'm sure you look beautiful with all of your additions.


----------



## Adelais (Oct 23, 2013)

TBT said:


> -Leviticus 19:28-”You shall not make any cuttings in your flesh for the dead, nor tattoo any marks on you: I am the Lord.”
> 
> Run the risk of MRSA,hep b,hep c
> 
> I think it often detracts from a person's looks.


 tj: That law only pertains to Hebrews (Jews), not pagans. Many people get tattoos for the dead (to remember or honor a loved one) but not all are for that reason. Most people have tattoos because they think they look good, or represent something. Most people don't cut themselves to memorialize the dead, however. As for Christians, Jesus died for all those laws, and the only "sign" we have that we are God's is our belief in Jesus and indwelling of the Holy Spirit.

Personally, I don't like tattoos, or cutting scars, so I'm not defending them, just clarifying that Scripture only applies to Hebrews cutting their skin and getting tattoos specifically to honor the dead.

tj over

Nose rings are very distracting to me. They remind me of pigs or bulls...seriously. I have no idea why people would want to do something to do to themselves that is done to pigs to keep them from rooting, or bulls to make them easier to handle. Even so, I wouldn't take away another person's right to wear a nose ring.

Conan, I'm sorry your wife did that despite knowing that you wouldn't like it. Is she taking you and the security of your marriage for granted? Is she pushing the boundaries? Are you sure it is related to your accident?


----------



## Marduk (Jul 16, 2010)

Adelais said:


> Nose rings are very distracting to me. They remind me of pigs or bulls...seriously. I have no idea why people would want to do something to do to themselves that is done to pigs to keep them from rooting, or bulls to make them easier to handle. Even so, I wouldn't take away another person's right to wear a nose ring.


I spent lots of time growing up on a farm. I can handle the nose piercings, sometimes they even look good.

But the whole bull-nose thing I don't like. I see that on a woman, and I instantly think of a cow, because that's what they were used for. Maybe that's just me.


----------



## wilson (Nov 5, 2012)

One thing I find lacking in many body alterations is a consideration for basic aesthetics with regards to a harmonious visual appearance. Quite often, the modification stands out in a negative way because it's not in harmony with the shape and appearance of the body. Someone may have a beautiful tattoo, but the placement is such that it's visibly jarring. It would be like having a beautiful picture hung in strange place on the wall and hanging crooked. There's a visual discord that makes me think it looks odd regardless of whether the actual modification is beautiful or not.

A strange effect of this is that I often think full sleeves look better than a single tattoo. A full sleeve has a more cohesive appearance compared to a single tattoo. The single tattoo often is a point of focus, but visually it may seem like a smudge or something that doesn't belong. A full sleeve taking up the whole arm has a less jarring appearance.

While I generally don't like most body modifications, I would prefer a modification which had a harmonious appearance rather than a jarring one. That may mean I'll may find something like lots of piercings in a semicircle along the neck as attractive, but a single piercing in an off-center place as unattractive. But I'll find the person with no piercings most attractive of all.


----------



## lucy999 (Sep 28, 2014)

Middle of Everything said:


> Out of curiosity Lucy, what kind of nose ring? A stud type or hoop? Full on Dennis Rodman? :grin2:
> Also tats and locations?


Haha. Very small hoop. But I'm picky so I had it custom made so there's no space between the hoop and the inside of the nostril. So its really not a "hoop" per se. All you see is a sliver of silver on the outside of my nostril. I think it's beautiful.

Two of those very hated ankle tats. Lol. I realize its sooo cliche. But I love them. One on each ankle. One is very pretty flowers and the other an Egyptian eye. I'd love to get more, but I work for the 2nd highest court in my state. So that wouldn't be cool. They are easily hidden.

Ok sorry for the TJ! Back to regularly scheduled programming.


----------



## Yeswecan (Jul 25, 2014)

Blondilocks said:


> I probably shouldn't say this; but, you know me. Older women sporting nose rings, lip rings, eyebrow rings etc. look like they are trying too hard to be young.


Agreed.


----------



## *Deidre* (Feb 7, 2016)

Tilted 1 said:


> But that goes without saying, it does matter what the other spouse think's. My wife got her beautiful beautiful long hair cut short. To my displeasure 15 yrs ago. But to say honesty seeing her in bed in are romantic and love making moments with her hair flowing like to me " Wow, l can't believe l have this goddess with me how damn lucky l am" and then it got cut and now it definitely is not the same and is truly nowhere as it once was.
> 
> Does she know this yes, but no charge because she justify's her needs above ours. It's doesn't take away what she still is but in my mind it does. So these small things are what adds to the disliking and seems to gain momentum in our daily interactions, and builds barriers that carry over and build and build.
> 
> So it may not be mentioned anymore but "l" know it plays a big part in our relationship. Why it's because l was removed from consideration.



Do you feel that your wife cutting her hair represented something deeper going on in the marriage, and maybe that's what triggers you? (besides the fact that you're not physically attracted to her short hair as much as her long hair)

I wonder if her cutting her hair makes you feel like your opinions don't matter?


----------



## ConanHub (Aug 9, 2013)

Adelais said:


> tj: That law only pertains to Hebrews (Jews), not pagans. Many people get tattoos for the dead (to remember or honor a loved one) but not all are for that reason. Most people have tattoos because they think they look good, or represent something. Most people don't cut themselves to memorialize the dead, however. As for Christians, Jesus died for all those laws, and the only "sign" we have that we are God's is our belief in Jesus and indwelling of the Holy Spirit.
> 
> Personally, I don't like tattoos, or cutting scars, so I'm not defending them, just clarifying that Scripture only applies to Hebrews cutting their skin and getting tattoos specifically to honor the dead.
> 
> ...


It might be related to the stress she has been under since my accident.

I'm not entirely sure of her motivations though she might be feeling insecure about her age.

It doesn't look bad but it is definitely not what I like on her.

She might be rebelling in her way about the hard choices we have had to make since the accident as well.


----------



## AKA Broken Arrow (Feb 19, 2016)

I got a tattoo without discussing it with my wife first. It's the only one I have and it was symbolic. I went into cardiac arrest in my sleep one morning and she performed CPR until the paramedics could come and shock me back to life. She saved my life that morning so I got a big, red heart on my arm with an EKG rhythm line through the heart and her name at the bottom. She loved it and I made sure to tell the artist to put it high on my arm so it wouldn't poking out of my sleeve.


----------



## Ragnar Ragnasson (Mar 4, 2018)

I was against tattoos early on, and never agreed to my boys getting one yet but changed my mind on tattoos later a bit.

But not a fan of piercings or more, but to each their own.

I always told the boys, in reality when job hunting, tattoos showing can easily be a negative. 

Not some jobs, so much now, but be aware of consequences. 

One son now has a couple tattoos, one not.

I got a wooden cross on a bicep, about 6 years ago.

May get another something on my other arm. Who knows.

Doesn't impact my job, under suits.


----------



## Cletus (Apr 27, 2012)

Too Many Holes - Craig Carothers





I always liked the sparklin' bangles that dangled from her lobes
And I got used to the diamond on the left side of her nose
Now there's a gold hoop on her eyebrow and another on her lip
But she's gone too far, she's got a tongue with a platinum tip

Time and again I tried to warn her
'bout all those punctures that adorn her
But she never listened to a word I said
Now she's got too many holes in her head

Too many holes in her head
Too many holes in her head
She insists that it's not painful 'cause all the nerves are dead
She's got too many holes in her head

It's a fairly standard practice when you do it to your ears
But she could've hugged a cactus and had fewer places pierced
And I know she likes the ornaments of precious stones and gold
But I don't understand why she needs so many bleedin' holes

It's not that I don't respect her
It's just annoying when she sets off the airport metal detector

Too many holes in her head
Too many holes in her head
She insists that it's not painful 'cause all the nerves are dead
She's got too many holes in her head

Too many holes in her head
Too many holes in her head
She says I ain't seen nothin. 'wait 'til she does her belly button
She's got too many holes in her head


----------



## Affaircare (Jan 11, 2010)

I have pierced ears (one hole in left ear, two holes in right), and two tattoos: a wolf on my left chest above the breast, and a heart tattoo that says "True Love" in Tibetan on my right chest above the breast (both easily coverable). 

My handsome husband has three tattoos: a tiger on his right chest above the breast, a small unicorn on this shoulder, and a matching heart tatto that says "True Love" in Tibetan on his left chest above the breast (so when we face each other, his tiger and my wolf on on the same side...and his "True Love" and my "True Love" are on the same side). We got our tattoos instead of an engagement ring, and then got hand-crafted wedding rings designed by us...no one in the world has rings like us.

The reason I bring all this up is because we have already "adorned" ourselves, but we are both pretty conservative about it. We both work professional jobs and didn't want to have a sleeve, a tramp-stamp, or something visible. But we both liked the permanence of the ink and it spoke to us. 

That said, if he suddenly came home one day with a colorful phoenix up his leg or a dragon wrapped around his neck, I admit it would take some getting used to. I very much think he is amazing as he is!! If he were to change his basic look without communicating that intention, it would be surprising, but honestly, I think I'd just get used to it because I really, REALLY like him. Shoot we go sledding together! LOL If it were something that kind of diminished my attraction to him, I think I would tell him about it so he knew that was the result of his actions/choice and he could decide if he wants to keep it that way or not. But if he kept it that way, I'd assume he has some reason or "need" for it to be that way, so I'd just get used to it.


----------



## Young at Heart (Jan 6, 2015)

There is body adornment and body modification.

As a 70 year old male, I know that bodies change over time, and that I cannot freeze mine or my wife's body to a moment of time. I have to have the grace to accept change.

As to making changes to my or having my wife make changes to her body, as long as it is well thought out and the pro's and cons have been considered, so be it. I do not have ownership or control of my wife's body. We share our bodies with each other, but they are still ours to do with as we see fit.

I currently have no tattoos or piercings, but have considered some of each. The tattoos would be simple and to remind me of a very significant event in my life. The Piercing would be a body adornment, not unlike what may do.

Haven't done it yet. Wife has a few ear piercings and no tattoos. I would love her pretty much no matter how she adorned her body. Just an old guy's opinion.


----------



## Bluesclues (Mar 30, 2016)

I believe you and I are around the same age. A few years ago I thought about getting an eyebrow ring. I had always wanted one, I didn’t get one when I was younger because my dad convinced me it wouldn’t look good to employers. I didn’t want to get it to feel younger, it was more like I realized I was running out of time and maybe I needed to start doing things that I wanted instead of putting everyone else’s wants and needs first. So more of a taking control thing than trying too hard to be youthful. 

I ended up not getting one, mainly because I still haven’t tackled that me-second mentality, and I have a terrible metal allergy and with my luck my eye would swell up like a tennis ball. If I did get it and my husband told me he didn’t like it I don’t know how I would react, given the reason I wanted it in the first place.


----------



## ConanHub (Aug 9, 2013)

Bluesclues said:


> I believe you and I are around the same age. A few years ago I thought about getting an eyebrow ring. I had always wanted one, I didn’t get one when I was younger because my dad convinced me it wouldn’t look good to employers. I didn’t want to get it to feel younger, it was more like I realized I was running out of time and maybe I needed to start doing things that I wanted instead of putting everyone else’s wants and needs first. So more of a taking control thing than trying too hard to be youthful.
> 
> I ended up not getting one, mainly because I still haven’t tackled that me-second mentality, and I have a terrible metal allergy and with my luck my eye would swell up like a tennis ball. If I did get it and my husband told me he didn’t like it I don’t know how I would react, given the reason I wanted it in the first place.


Thanks for your perspective. Gives me different ways to look at it.


----------



## Ragnar Ragnasson (Mar 4, 2018)

And I've grown more flexible on this stuff. Whereas some doesn't work for me I believe mostly now that if it's important to some folks it's ok, and it isn't an instant whoa look at that moment anymore.


----------



## ConanHub (Aug 9, 2013)

Ragnar Ragnasson said:


> And I've grown more flexible on this stuff. Whereas some doesn't work for me I believe mostly now that if it's important to some folks it's ok, and it isn't an instant whoa look at that moment anymore.


What if your wife decided to get something done that you really didn't want her to get and you thought it made her less attractive?


----------



## bkyln309 (Feb 1, 2015)

I dont really like any body modification. Its a turn off. Most are trying to hard to be cool or young. I dont want a big butt or big boobs. My body is perfect with all its flaws. I want my partner to be confident in himself as well. Aging is a privilege.


----------



## jane jasmine (Dec 29, 2019)

oh god this... I hate tattoos (to me they look like anomaly on a beautiful skin - like someone would put dirt somewhere, where it was previously very clean and beautiful).
Anyway my fiance told me she wants to get a tattoo. I told him i rather see him go to bed with 10 women, than do that. We had a bit of a fight, but i told him as long as im alive i'll never date anyone with a tatoo / piercing etc.

Eventually he decided not to have a tattoo


----------



## Ragnar Ragnasson (Mar 4, 2018)

ConanHub said:


> What if your wife decided to get something done that you really didn't want her to get and you thought it made her less attractive?


We'd have a serious talk. I can't truly say because one doesn't know exactly what will transpire until the moment, but that said - 

I'd like to think I'd say sweetie that just isn't a great thing to do, I really say no to that, let's not.

Depending on what it was, reversible or not, could remove it etc, and she really laid it on thick she'd like to try it, I don't know if I'd waffle.

Some things would be too much and we'd have a serious, serious talk ie repercussions. I'd support her unless it went too far and would say hey Sweetie we appear to be diverging somewhere, what's the deal?

It could be an issue.


----------



## Cletus (Apr 27, 2012)

jane jasmine said:


> oh god this... I hate tattoos (to me they look like anomaly on a beautiful skin - like someone would put dirt somewhere, where it was previously very clean and beautiful).
> Anyway my fiance told me she wants to get a tattoo. I told him i rather see him go to bed with 10 women, than do that. We had a bit of a fight, but i told him as long as im alive i'll never date anyone with a tatoo / piercing etc.
> 
> Eventually he decided not to have a tattoo


So has he picked out the 10 women yet?


----------



## Ragnar Ragnasson (Mar 4, 2018)

jane jasmine said:


> oh god this... I hate tattoos (to me they look like anomaly on a beautiful skin - like someone would put dirt somewhere, where it was previously very clean and beautiful).
> Anyway my fiance told me she wants to get a tattoo. I told him i rather see him go to bed with 10 women, than do that. We had a bit of a fight, but i told him as long as im alive i'll never date anyone with a tatoo / piercing etc.
> 
> Eventually he decided not to have a tattoo


And this is the flip side for me. Were I him, and you said no you can't, I'd get it the next day. It would work out like it works out.


----------



## In Absentia (Aug 21, 2012)

Cletus said:


> So has he picked out the 10 women yet?


:laugh:


----------



## Always Learning (Oct 2, 2013)

although I have seen some tastefully done tatoos on women I don't generally like them. I compare it to painting a mustache on the Mona Lisa, you just ruined an exquisite piece of art.

I'm no fan of them on men either.


----------



## Taxman (Dec 21, 2016)

I was very very cautious about body modification. I was a BIG boy. 330 pounds. About 20 years ago, I suffered a major heart attack. Left me with but two alternatives; get healthy and stay that way, or be prepared for my wife's next husband to enjoy my life insurance. Five years where I could barely get off the couch. Seven years of roller coaster weight loss/weight gain until I got my diabetes under control, now I have dropped my weight. 190 lbs from 330 (WW's reunion meeting was last night, lifetime member and I even got up to speak) So, I am now into some mods. I have my right ear pierced in two places. I wear two quarter carat diamonds. I have a tatt on my left bicep and have designed a hamsa that will be on my right forearm in the next few months. (I am NOT getting any erotic piercings). I have undergone a physical transformation and as a heart patient, I work out like a fiend. I am scared ****less of waking up to that elephant sitting on my chest again. So, since I am working out, I may as well get something I have always wanted....a superhero body. I am average height, but I am built like my grandfather; barrel chest, big arms. All of my weight was really around the middle. It has been reduced to the size of a softball from the size of a beach ball. So, give me a few years but I am going to sculpt my pecs and get me a six pack. (I know that they may be pipe dreams, but I have never in my life had this kind of body and I am liking it)

(Whoops, in this particular posting WW means WEIGHT WATCHERS-even tho their new name is WW)


----------



## Tilted 1 (Jul 23, 2019)

*Deidre* said:


> Do you feel that your wife cutting her hair represented something deeper going on in the marriage, and maybe that's what triggers you? (besides the fact that you're not physically attracted to her short hair as much as her long hair)
> 
> I wonder if her cutting her hair makes you feel like your opinions don't matter?


I would say the latter, but it's not so much a trigger as it is compatibility, as l have made concessions in our marriage on my personal desires of what l like and wanted. I would jjust expect the same in return.


----------



## leftfield (Mar 29, 2016)

If my wife did body alterations it would be a significant change for her. So I would want to know why. What has brought on the change? What other changes does she have in mind? What significant do the changes have to her? I like feeling close to my wife and generally speaking that means I want to understand the motivation for her behavior. 

If she got a tattoo (etc) and explained why, I would be able to accept her decision. On the other hand, I would reserve the right to share my thoughts and feelings about said change. 

These kinds of changes would affect our relationship on some level and that is OK. Our relationship is not static. It will change throughout the time we are together. My two cents is to accept that you do not feel as close to your wife as you did before. Then learn to adapt to the 'new relationship'.


----------



## karole (Jun 30, 2010)

I'm curious as to what all these tats people have are gonna look like when they get old and their skin starts to sag................... It happens to everyone at some point in time if you live long enough. Perhaps they won't care, but I've seen people with tats covering their arms, legs, necks and even some faces. I just imagine it will not be a pretty sight.


----------



## lucy999 (Sep 28, 2014)

Taxman said:


> have designed a hamsa that will be on my right forearm in the next few months.


That is going to be absolutely gorgeous.


----------



## *Deidre* (Feb 7, 2016)

Tilted 1 said:


> I would say the latter, but it's not so much a trigger as it is compatibility, as l have made concessions in our marriage on my personal desires of what l like and wanted. I would jjust expect the same in return.


I understand, and you have every right to feel that way. Does she know how it makes you feel?


----------



## CatJayBird (Oct 5, 2015)

I guess call me "not aging gracefully" and "trying to act young"! Whatevs, yo!


----------



## CatholicDad (Oct 30, 2017)

I’m a bit of a complainer typically (at least in my thoughts) but I’ve enjoyed all of the “seasons”. I can’t really remember the old her.


----------



## Tilted 1 (Jul 23, 2019)

*Deidre* said:


> I understand, and you have every right to feel that way. Does she know how it makes you feel?


She does but leftfield says it better than me....

Quote: These kinds of changes would affect our relationship on some level and that is OK. Our relationship is not static. It will change throughout the time we are together. My two cents is to accept that you do not feel as close to your wife as you did before. Then learn to adapt to the 'new relationship. End quote.

I have adapted but personally fail to accept it.


----------



## aaarghdub (Jul 15, 2017)

Seems tats are very peer pressure-driven at least amongst my wife’s 40-something friends. You wouldn’t normally think... Hey I’m wanna get a tongue stud if no one else did. But when you see your friends do it, you don’t want to be the odd girl out.

Personally, I loath tats on most women especially leg tats. My wife has one on her shoulder. She can’t even see it. Then she got charm bracelet ankle tattoo with her 40-something girlfriends... I hate it since I’m a leg guy. I was not happy and she wants to get more.

Nose piercings and nose rings... total distractor they just look dumb. Especially on a 50-year old.

Love your wife... yes, accept the tattoo/piercing... yes. But sorry you don’t get my unconditional attraction. You can’t guilt or shame someone into finding your body mod awesome. Everyone has what they find attractive.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Diana7 (Apr 19, 2016)

aaarghdub said:


> Seems tats are very peer pressure-driven at least amongst my wife’s 40-something friends. You wouldn’t normally think... Hey I’m wanna get a tongue stud if no one else did. But when you see your friends do it, you don’t want to be the odd girl out.
> 
> Personally, I loath tats on most women especially leg tats. My wife has one on her shoulder. She can’t even see it. Then she got charm bracelet ankle tattoo with her 40-something girlfriends... I hate it since I’m a leg guy. I was not happy and she wants to get more.
> 
> ...


I do think its good if we can go against the flow and not be like sheep who just follow others. Sort of understandable if we are 16 to do that, but at 40 or 50? Honestly even if every single woman I know had a boob job or a face piercing or tattoo, I am not going to follow. I guess we also need to be choosey who we are friends with.


----------



## spoondriver (Jan 22, 2020)

My wife got a tattoo last month, they don't particularly appeal to me and I still find it kind of weird to see sometimes.

More often than not I forget she has it, end of the day it's up to her and she knows my opinion.


----------



## dubsey (Feb 21, 2013)

I hate tattoos. Hate them hate them hate them.

My current wife begged me to let her get a few not long after we got married, got all funny about it and everything. Made me a power point presentation about the importance of them to her, and really, they're for me. She won, she now has three. The presentation essentially said she wanted:

a heart just behind her left ear, just below the hairline, Salvador Dali style. Its the first spot I kissed her, and she said her heart melted when it happened.
a lightning bolt on her spine, just below the hairline. When I kiss her there, it shoots electricity up and down her spine and she loves that.
a diamond just behind her right ear, same location as the heart on the other side. It was where I kissed her right after we got engaged after saying time and time again I was never going to get married again.

They were important to her because she wanted me to know what she thinks every single time I kiss her in those, her favorite, spots. I gave in. It was important to her. Each one is maybe a little bigger than the eraser on a pencil, or half the size of a dime, so they're really small and not really noticeable unless you're looking for them.


----------



## AandM (Jan 30, 2019)

Blondilocks said:


> I probably shouldn't say this; but, you know me. Older women sporting nose rings, lip rings, eyebrow rings etc. look like they are trying too hard to be young.


Yeah, if my wife were to get a nose ring, I'd keep touching it and make "pew-pew" star wars laser noises.


----------



## AandM (Jan 30, 2019)

ConanHub said:


> Pretty run of the mill monster movie but it had several scenes with cute girls running around in panties and an interesting twist towards the end that I think you might like.


Kristen Stewart:










Also, see: Keanu Reeves.


----------

